# Cafflano Kompresso



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm thinking of putting a Cafflano Kompresso on the Xmas list but thought I'd check in to see if anyone has tried one out yet? Is it worth the money (about £60 on Prime), or should I just ask santa for something else? I'm under no illusion it will produce top rate espresso but it could be a nice travel option when I don't fancy aeropress.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm tempted myself this over Aeropress, and I'm new to coffee paraphernalia looks good.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm using the Klassic, which is a pour over all in one. Great results from it and also the build quality is very good.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Think now I'm even more tempted.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Agree with Joey the klassic is well built & super easy to use


----------



## poldo (Apr 25, 2021)

There are some great tutorials on youtube (not hoffmann) I think called "Coffee blog" and the other "European Coffee Trip"/ From my experience it's not so easy to tune in.


----------

